# 1940 Elgin Twin Bar 4-Star Deluxe



## heyslugger (May 11, 2014)

I'm listing the TwinBar I found the other day. 

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/4465460899.html




IMG_7831


----------



## bikewhorder (May 11, 2014)

That should sell pretty quick I would think.


----------



## JAF/CO (May 11, 2014)

*****************************pm sent ______________________________


----------



## heyslugger (May 12, 2014)

**pending pending**


----------



## popawheelie (May 16, 2014)

*Price?*

At what price was it sold?


----------



## Sean (May 20, 2014)

What was the asking price?


----------



## kevin x (May 26, 2014)

*Price*

I'd like to kno wthe price too !


----------

